# Pale malt differences



## Doctormcbrewdle (6/10/17)

Hey all. I've been brewing with Joe White traditional ale malt for all my ale's, simply because it's the only base malt I could actually get. But recently I came across a sack of Barrett Burston so snaggled it up

I haven't brewed with it yet, but just smelling and tasting the two grains side-by-side is quite different .. I'm really looking forward to using the BB, it seems a more 'rugged' and 'interesting' malt, more like something I'm accustomed to drinking in megaswill beer. It seems there's enough of a difference to be able note just by taste so far but can't be sure until I knock up a batch

What are your thoughts and/or opinions on base malts, do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/10/17)

Variety is the spice of life as they say. We are in home brewers heaven these days with so many varieties available. 
I always make a SMASH beer, or single malt beer to try a new base Malt. Try Simpsons Marris Otter, Golden Promice, Wehermans Pale, Pilsners, the list goes on and on. I like grabbing a local malted grain Powels Malt. As fresh as malted grain can get and is unique like the rest etc.


----------



## manticle (6/10/17)

It's like milk chocolate. Or coffee. Same product, very different between types and brands. Pale is also a generic term for base malts mostly used for ales (although lager and pilsner malts are also pale). Preference for me depends entirely on what I'm making because qualities appreciated in one beer may be out of place in another.


----------



## Brewman_ (6/10/17)

I'll preface these comments that I am a retailer.

There is a wide variety of pale base malts available. They vary in taste, colour, origin, manufacturer, malting process, a few technical details too.. and importantly price. Local Australian malts are the lowest price. In general like most things you get what you pay for, but that is not to say by spending more on a base you get better beer, it still depends on the style your making, and Aussie pale malts are great, they are very good.

I find certain bases lend themselves to particular beer styles better than others. And for that reason when I brew I use a wide range of bases depending on what I am aiming to brew. But over the years I have found my favourites, and those I don't prefer, and that is just my taste.

Enjoy the choices that are out there try different base / pale malts, but have a think about what your trying to brew and research what pale malts suit the style best.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/10/17)

I use Fawcetts floor malted Maris Otter for all ales, regardless of style. It works well in all of them for my tastes anyway, obviously everyone is different though. I like the slightly more maltiness it gives to the beer over some of the other pale malts I've used.


----------



## MHB (7/10/17)

I think its true to say that beer and the malt it is made from co-evolve, along with the brewing processes.
Classic examples being:-
Traditional undermodified European malt and step mashed/decoction brewing and lager beer.
Highly modified UK malt single infusion ales.
The dilution of high protein malt in north America, cereal cookers and large amounts of adjuncts, and the pale yellow piss they pass off as beer....

Its a really good idea to at least try the malts that helped evolve the styles, generally they are the best for those types of beers.
The one that really sold me was the first time I made a Triple with Belgian Malt, it gave that extra something that was missing from attempts made with the best German and Czech malts (glad the Belgians are back).
Of the two widely available Australian malts and having used both I personally have a strong preference for the BB over the Jo White, but my go to general brewing malt would have to be Golden Promise, not just for the flavour, but because the husk detaches so well in milling, giving very good lautering characteristics - makes getting a high efficiency and a quick brew day easier - worth the extra cost to me.


----------



## Lionman (13/10/17)

Be aware that BB 'Pale Malt' is actually a Pilsner style malt, very light. Their version of pale ale malt is just called 'Ale Malt'.

They are both great base malts but you will may need to account for the lower EBC if your aiming for certain colour profile.

I have used both JW and BB. I think I get slightly better efficiency and attenuation using BB. Its also from WA, represent.


----------



## MHB (13/10/17)

Actually they have 4 maltings, one in WA


----------



## Lionman (13/10/17)

So they do. Malt is popular stuff. Pretty sure they started here.


----------



## MHB (13/10/17)

Victoria! bloody sandgroper centric world view.....
BB History
Mark


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (11/11/17)

This would go towards explaining the maltiness and flavour I've been trying to achieve with Aussie pale malt beefing it up with crystal malts.

Got a nice bag of Maris Otter on the way though! Look forward to seeing if this is the missing ingredient I've been searching for. No wonder I've been suprised by others only using a couple hundred grams crystal on top because it does very little to any of my beers apart from colour



Rocker1986 said:


> I use Fawcetts floor malted Maris Otter for all ales, regardless of style. It works well in all of them for my tastes anyway, obviously everyone is different though. I like the slightly more maltiness it gives to the beer over some of the other pale malts I've used.


----------



## Bribie G (12/11/17)

NZ Gladfield is making inroads. They do a malt that is claimed to be the equal of MO and other pommies. They have the climate and rainfall etc to pretty well emulate UK growing conditions as opposed to Australia (except for Tas). I have a sack on the way and interested to see how it goes.


----------



## Bridges (12/11/17)

Got to echo MHB's comments, I've made great beers with JW, BB, MO and many other styles of base malt but found the best beers I've made is when matching things up for example Kolsch with weyerman and wlp029.
Coopers pale style. BB with pride of ringwood and recultured yeast. Pommie broon ale with maris otter. It doesn't make a massive difference, and there are still plenty of ways to stuff up your finished beer but yeah as a whole it does make for a beeter beer and yeah what MHB said a few posts up.


----------



## Black n Tan (12/11/17)

I love Gladfields malt and use their malt almost exclusively now. All their malts have great character and Gladfields Ale malt is a great base malt with plenty of flavour. They cost a little more but you get few extra points gravity which helps.


----------



## Bribie G (12/11/17)

Black n Tan said:


> I love Gladfields malt and use their malt almost exclusively now. All their malts have great character and Gladfields Ale malt is a great base malt with plenty of flavour. They cost a little more but you get few extra points gravity which helps.


That's interesting, they said the same on a Kiwi forum I looked at when I was trying to get a comparo between Gladfields Ale and MO.


----------



## Black n Tan (12/11/17)

Bribie G said:


> That's interesting, they said the same on a Kiwi forum I looked at when I was trying to get a comparo between Gladfields Ale and MO.


It is not the same as MO, but has plenty of personality to justify use in malt forward styles. I am currently setting up my own brewpub and we will use Gladfields malt pretty much exclusively. Their crystal, brown and chocolate malts are divine also.


----------



## captain crumpet (12/11/17)

Gladfield ale is awesome. Ive been using alot of castle malts lately, 2row pils and pale. Works great in everything I've tried so far, strong defined flavour.


----------



## Bridges (12/11/17)

Been thinking about this subject for the last couple of hours and you know what is awesome? The fact we have access to so many different malts we even have a thread like this.


----------

